# t jet 2 fast rip not printing error w port?



## te (Nov 25, 2006)

hey everyone,
just bought a used t jet2 with the bulk ink system,having problems with the printing.

when i send my picture to the fast rip(8.5) it wont print ..in the status column the printing starts counting then stops at about 11% after about 2 minutes a message comes up having problems connecting to port?

not sure what the problem is ?i`m assuming itis still connected the the correct port. i haven`t moved the machine or anything.

any help would be appreciated
thanks
te


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

te said:


> hey everyone,
> just bought a used t jet2 with the bulk ink system,having problems with the printing.
> 
> when i send my picture to the fast rip(8.5) it wont print ..in the status column the printing starts counting then stops at about 11% after about 2 minutes a message comes up having problems connecting to port?
> ...


Since you just bought it....have you ever printed a shirt from it in it's current configuration? You do have the USB cable connected and the Epson driver loaded?


----------



## te (Nov 25, 2006)

yes,i`ve printed several shirts. when it prints it prins great,but the key word is...when it prints.

it has done this several times,but has always come back to printing. it has been doing this for several hours now
te


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

A couple things to try, replace the usb cable your using, reboot your computer by shutting it down (make sure it turns off) wait a minuet or so reboot open fast rip your design should still be there, try to print.

If that doesn't work try it again only this time turn the printer off and unplug it from the wall, also unplug the usb cable, let it sit 10 min or so, plug it back up along with the usb, turn it on, then turn your computer on and try to print....let us know if any of these works.


----------



## te (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks i`ll give that a try
te


----------



## te (Nov 25, 2006)

the first method did not work. this time the power button started flashing.

i`m trying the next method now
te


----------



## te (Nov 25, 2006)

okay for the good.....that method worked thanks

now for the bad....it`s not printing any color?
any thoughts?
this one is new on me.
thanks
te


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

te said:


> okay for the good.....that method worked thanks
> 
> now for the bad....it`s not printing any color?
> any thoughts?
> ...


Well I guess you haven't had any training on using the printer? you need to determine if the ink is flowing, do the ink lines have bubbles in them, are they solid from end to end with ink, no air pockets? does the capping station pull ink through the head if you do an ink purge? (hold the ink button down for 3-5 sec) there is color in your artwork? is it a design you've printed before?

have you done a nozzle check? if yes how did it look?


----------



## te (Nov 25, 2006)

your right no training at all
the yellow is not solid,nor is the blue.
i`ll do a head cleaning and a nozzle check
thanks
te


----------



## te (Nov 25, 2006)

did a nozzle check no color
took a syringe and pulled the ink through on the yellow and the blue.
the print i`m using has color 2 hearts one blue and the other red , and green. i`ve printed this design several times,but as of now it`s not laying down any color


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

te said:


> did a nozzle check no color
> took a syringe and pulled the ink through on the yellow and the blue.
> the print i`m using has color 2 hearts one blue and the other red , and green. i`ve printed this design several times,but as of now it`s not laying down any color


Ok....so if you do an ink purge (hold down the ink button for 3-5 sec and it should do a head cleaning) does ink show up in the capping station? you can take a flashlight and watch the capping station as the print head movers back and forth during this process, you should here the pump run, the print head should move off the capping station, the pump should run again, then repeat the process a few times, while the print head is off the capping station look to see if fresh ink is there and watch as the pump runs to see if it gets sucked down the capping station and sent to the waste bottle.

If no ink is being left in the capping station you could have on or two problems, one would be a bad capping station, one would be a possible clogged print head or both. I'd assume your ink levels are fine in the bulk system, and the height of the shelf holding the bottles hasn't changed?


----------



## te (Nov 25, 2006)

i`ll check that right now
thanks


----------



## te (Nov 25, 2006)

okay did the purge there is ink going into the capping ststion my ink levels are at about 5 the level of the tray is at about 8,but i haven`t moved it at all this evening.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Is there ink going to waste bottle?
A clogged waste line will stop ink to head. Turn off machine. Move head to left. Open waste bottle. Fill capping station with cleaning fluid. Using syringe suck from waste bottle end. Fluid should suck from capping station fairly easily.


----------



## te (Nov 25, 2006)

can`t seem to find the waste tank?
thanks


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

te said:


> can`t seem to find the waste tank?
> thanks


If you have a refurbished T-Jet2 the waste ink bottle will be on the right rear of the machine (looking at it from the front), if it's not refurbished or one of the original T2's it could have a shut off valve (needs to be open) and it could be using the waste ink tank that is internal directly under the capping station assembly.

Hope this helps


----------

